# Baja ex pat moving to San Francisco Asis Los Altos



## Baja Vicki M. (Oct 24, 2021)

Howdy folks. Native New Yorker here. Been living in Mexico 2 years now. Married a Mexican national and we are moving down to his Patrimonia in San Francisco Asis Los Altos in Jalisco. 

1. Is there an ex pat mail service in Atotonilco? Or Lake Chapala?

2. Farmer's Markets? Organic food cooperative?? We will be farming and growing organic. Hopefully certified someday. Farm to Table produce, meat and dairy. 

3. Many Gringos? a few? 

Share with me your Jalisco experiences.....

Vicki


----------

